# Teichschlammentfernung



## Fvzzl3 (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Seit einigen Wochen besitze ich nun auch einen netten Gartenteich. Nun ist er aber schon etwas bräunlich und nicht sehr klar. Ich hab im Inet gelesen, dass man den sogenannten "Teichschlammentferner" von "Söll" nutzen kann.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Produkt gemacht?
und:
Sollte ich diesen in meinem Teich einsetzen?

Mi freundlichem Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammentfernung*

Hallo Markus,

als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen *keine* Chemie im Teich einzusetzen, lass die Finger davon.

Den Bildern nach hast Du kaum Pflanzen in deinem Teich, dass solltest  Du schnellstmöglich ändern!

Um dein jetziges Problem zu lösen, wäre ein Schlammsauger nicht verkehrt. 
Kannst Du dir diesen nicht irgendwo ausleihen?(Freund-Händler?)

Also mein Vorschlag wäre, den Schlamm absaugen und evtl. ein Teilwasserwechsel durchführen.

Schleunigst für ausreichende Bepflanzung sorgen!


----------



## Findling (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammentfernung*

Hallo Markus,

ich frage mich, wo in deinem doch noch sehr jungen Teich (einige Wochen) schon Schlamm herkommen soll, den du jetzt abpumpen willst. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre m.E. dass er beim Bau bereits reingeraten ist, oder aber dass er bei Regen eingespült wurde. Letzteres sieht mir bei den Bildern aber eher unwahrscheinlich aus.

Viel eher würde ich auf die bei neu angelegten Teichen eigentlich fast schon normale Anfangstrübung, verstärkt durch die zur Zeit herrschenden Temperaturen tippen.

Da sich viele "Profis" an diesem Wochenende beim Forumstreffen in Leipzig aufhalten, wirst du Anfang der Woche evtl. noch weitere Ratschläge bekommen.

Nimm dir erst mal den Rat von Torsten zu Herzen und bringe jede Menge Pflanzen (auch Unterwasserpflanzen) ein und warte in Ruhe ab.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Fvzzl3 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammentfernung*

Danke für eure Antworten...
Mit den Pflanzen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Immerhin habe ich bereits 5 Pflanzen an der Oberfläche und eine Seerose unterwasser.
Ich denke, dass der Schlamm daher kommt, dass beim Bau des Teiches etwas Erde hineingekommen ist.
Aber ich denke, dass ich mal einen Teichsauger ausleihen werde.

MFG
Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichschlammentfernung*

Hi Markus,

diese Mittelchen helfen bei Schlamm (damit ist eh kein normaler Schlamm - Lehm, Erde ect. gemeint sondern das was sich am Boden Ablagert - wie Planzenreste, Tierleichen, Staub was dann zum Mulm wird) eh nicht. Es gibt keine Tiere, Bakterien oder Pflanzen die alles Restlos verarbeiten, etwas bleibt immer übrig. Diese Schlammentferner sind meist nur Bakterienkulturen die in jeden Teich eh natürlich vorkommen. Durch die hohe Anzahl von Bakkies wird der Mulm schneller zersetzt (wird schnell sehr fein, weniger wird er dadurch aber nicht, sieht nur weniger aus da dann keinen großen Stücke mehr im Teich rumdümpeln). Aber da schnell nicht mehr genug Abfall für so viele Bakterien vorhanden ist sterben sie wieder bis auf diejenigen ab die sich von den Teichabfällen ernähren können. Nach einiger Zeit ist dann halt wieder "Schlamm" da und die Firmen freuen sich das ihr Produkt wieder gekauft werden muß


----------

